# Engine Filler Panel



## Amigo-2k (Jun 18, 2011)

I recently purchased the filler piece from Ames and the screws. But I don't think there were no clip nuts ... so what do I need to make this work?

Filler Panel Black Lifetime Warranty 70-70 GTO | eBay


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I just checked the e-bay auction.....it says if you have trouble getting it to fit, call him and he will help you. I guess it is a custom piece. Eric


----------



## Chipper7 (Jun 21, 2010)

Is that the front filler piece that the lower part of the windshields sit on?


----------



## Amigo-2k (Jun 18, 2011)

nope it is at the nose of the car.


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

get the clip nuts and install.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Pontiac, It looks like he purchased a "custom panel" that fits over the stock one, to give a flush look......Eric


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Maybe not....looks like a different pic than when he first posted. AMIGO- you can buy the clip nuts, they go in the square holes. Eric


----------



## Amigo-2k (Jun 18, 2011)

where can I get clip nuts from?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Amigo-2k said:


> where can I get clip nuts from?


You should be able to find them at most any auto parts store.


----------



## Amigo-2k (Jun 18, 2011)

I went to Napa tonight and they brought out a big test book of clip nuts but not a one was the right tread pitch ... I'm really wondering if I really need clip nuts (maybe superglue will work .... just kidding ...).


----------

